# Chef's Choice 615 Meat-Cheese-Bread slicer.... Roast Beef and Lox Q-views



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2012)

Bride saw the need for a new slicer and Christmas was the time to "Surprise" me with this beauty... It is AWESOME....   

Easy to take apart and clean...  The only tool needed is a quarter for removing the blade.... Genius on the designers part I must add...

The meat tray slides out by turning the knob past zero.... Another genius design.... 













Slicer 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






Where the meat is hung up on the little black blade scraper, it just pulls out for cleaning.....

The cantilever design of the sliding table and having the motor up in the air, makes slicing

and meat stacking, on the handy plate that comes with it, a dream to drive.....   













Slicer 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






The sliding plate leaves about 9 1/2" clearance to the blade.... Enough room to slice bacon

and other thick pieces easily.... No more cutting things in half to get on the sliding table.....

It has a great paint job.... No nooks and crannies for stuff to get hung up in.... The smooth

edge blade slices very thin.....  Haven't tried the scalloped blade yet....   don't know which

blade works best on what, except the reviews stated, "smooth blade for thinly sliced meats"...













Slicer 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






Found a big round tip roast for $2.49... Smoked to 135, wrapped in foil and left on the porch

cooling rack over night.... It was 22 deg...  The roast was previously cut in half like a dinner roll

to get it sandwich size before smoking... What you see is half the roast....  Smokes up easier

when cut in half..... and faster..... 













Roast out of the Smoker 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






Here is the sliced up roast..... Very thin.... perfect for sammies...  This slicer is a keeper.....













Roast Sliced 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






Here is some Sockeye I made into Nova Lox last week using bbally's recipe.... great recipe!!!

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide*

sliced it up on the slicer also.....

For those that don't know Sockeye, that meat is not dyed like farm raised salmon.... That is

the natural color of the meat in the fish.... And it is good.... Real good... Don't get no better

than that..... Amen....   













Lox Sliced Thin 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2012






Well, Dave is one happy camper having the new slicer..... Improves the food, believe it or not....

If you are looking at slicers, I don't know what you are looking for.... this thing fills all my needs

and them some, in the slicer department that is.......    

Dave


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 31, 2012)

Good score, Dave. You must be doing something right. Fine looking machine.

Chuck


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!

  Looking good!!!

      Craig


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great, Dave!


~Martin


----------



## sound1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Catch, that Lox looks awesome. I have the 667 and recently purchased the scalloped blade. Works awesome on breads and the like.


----------



## go4abliss (Dec 31, 2012)

wow, the sockeye looks great! Waiting for springer season........


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2012)

stovebolt said:


> Good score, Dave. You must be doing something right. Fine looking machine.
> 
> Chuck


I think Bride was tired of everything being sliced thick on the old Rival machine.... Couldn't have been something I did.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







fpnmf said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Looking good!!!
> 
> Craig


thanks Craig...


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great, Dave!
> 
> 
> ~Martin


thanks Martin... 


Sound1 said:


> Good Catch, that Lox looks awesome. I have the 667 and recently purchased the scalloped blade. Works awesome on breads and the like.


Good to know... I like slicing my own bread when getting "unsliced" loaves..


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 31, 2012)

*Hey Dave, you lucky dude,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

That's a great piece of equipment to add to your smoking and BBQ needs, 

AL


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like the Bride did good!  I am so tickled I retrieved mine from the "graveyard".  Going to try some pastrami tomorrow....will be able to slice thin for "sammies" too!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> *Hey Dave, you lucky dude,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, and yes I am one lucky dude...............


KathrynN said:


> Sounds like the Bride did good!  I am so tickled I retrieved mine from the "graveyard".  Going to try some pastrami tomorrow....will be able to slice thin for "sammies" too!


Kathryn, Yes she did good.... surprised me... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ... Thin sliced meat is a real treat now.... Enjoy your new "re-find", how many dust bunnies had collected on it.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...


----------



## njfoses (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for this review.  I keep debating between this slicer and a used commercial slicer from craigslist.  It would only get occasional use for bacon and roast beef and i dont really have the room for a big heavy commercial slicer but i feel like the commercial will handle anything i throw at it with ease.  After reading this review though i may sway the other direction.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats Dave thats a great gift


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2013)

njfoses said:


> Thanks for this review.  I keep debating between this slicer and a used commercial slicer from craigslist.  It would only get occasional use for bacon and roast beef and i dont really have the room for a big heavy commercial slicer but i feel like the commercial will handle anything i throw at it with ease.  After reading this review though i may sway the other direction.


Mike, morning....   It works very well..... If you are into heavy duty slicing, you may want a huskier slicer to take the work load.... My last slicer, a Rival, we had for 20+ years and it held together.. $20 when we bought it....  I suspect this will last longer with the amount of use it will get.... Probably 100#'s of meat a year...  Dave


bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats Dave thats a great gift


Thanks Brian....


----------



## smoking b (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Dave! Looks like that slicer does a fine job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sockeye looks awesome as well - I wish it were more readily available around my neck of the woods...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Congrats Dave! Looks like that slicer does a fine job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy.... The Sockeye is so flavorful, eating other salmon will be a let down....  Normally it is $9/# here... The store had a close out on 3 cases for $2.99/#.... by the time I got there, I got the last fish.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2013)

Real Nice! I was looking at that model Hard before Craig hooked me up. Great reviews and come from a reputable company. Best of Luck with it...JJ


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 1, 2013)

Your right Dave sockeye is very good tasting stuff, plus theyre just the right size to fit the grill. The meat is so red, then a sliver or chinook.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome piece of equipment Dave, you lucky rascal!!

Nice looking beef too.

Bill


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Real Nice! I was looking at that model Hard before Craig hooked me up. Great reviews and come from a reputable company. Best of Luck with it...JJ


Thanks JJ.....


GO4ABLISS said:


> Your right Dave sockeye is very good tasting stuff, plus theyre just the right size to fit the grill. The meat is so red, then a sliver or chinook.


Bliss, I still eat the other 4 species.... Oily white King is probably my favorite fish.... 


PGSmoker64 said:


> Awesome piece of equipment Dave, you lucky rascal!!
> 
> Nice looking beef too.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill...  the beef was on American Dips last night.... Thinly sliced, it beat pulling big hunks from the sammie....


----------



## njfoses (Feb 8, 2013)

I purchased this same slicer a month or so ago and used it tonight for the first time to slice up some cold smoked bacon.  I have to admit i am fairly disappointed.  I was using the smooth edge blade i purchased.  It may be my technique but the pork slab seems to always ride up the blade at the end or almost shoot off the end of the slicer completely.  The slabs were cut in half so they were more manageable and slightly frozen.  I had to constantly re-position or turn the slab as well.  There was also a strip of meat that would be left on the bottom of the slab.  I ended up finishing up with a knife as i was frustrated and the slices looked like scraps.


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 8, 2013)

njfoses said:


> I purchased this same slicer a month or so ago and used it tonight for the first time to slice up some cold smoked bacon.  I have to admit i am fairly disappointed.  I was using the smooth edge blade i purchased.  It may be my technique but the pork slab seems to always ride up the blade at the end or almost shoot off the end of the slicer completely.  The slabs were cut in half so they were more manageable and slightly frozen.  I had to constantly re-position or turn the slab as well.  There was also a strip of meat that would be left on the bottom of the slab.  I ended up finishing up with a knife as i was frustrated and the slices looked like scraps.



I got this slicer as a Christmas gift as well and had the same problem with the bacon I cold smoked. Ended up slicing about 7lbs of it by hand. But for everything else it works great. I used it to slice a ton of smoked cheeses and venison summer sausage for New Years and Superbowl parties. Also sliced 5lbs of pastrami nice and thin with no problems. Would be interested in knowing if anyone else has had a problem with bacon. I really like the slicer. Maybe, it doesn't like bacon, lol.


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 8, 2013)

That is some great looking roast beast Dave!  That is next on my list, now that I have plenty of bacon and sausage in the freezer.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2013)

Bacon, being mostly fat, needs to be pretty well frozen.... the meat will hold the fat in place... At least that is the theory behind it....  When I cold smoke bacon, the smoker never gets above 70....   I haven't made bacon since I got the slicer.....  I should do that..... I have 3 bellies in the freezer......   Dave


----------



## kofseattle (May 13, 2013)

Just wondering if you ever got to slicing any bacon DaveOmak?? I am just getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these but the sole purpose would be cold smoked bacon slicing and occasional lunch meat. If ya did how did it go, freeze, no freeze???? I figured on freezing somewhat, maybe 2 hours and then slicing but I see some have had issues with that too. Just came across this and wondering what you found?


----------



## s2k9k (May 13, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this one Dave. I have been looking for a slicer since mine stripped a gear and I can't find a replacement gear.
The 615 is the one I have narrowed it down too after much research.
How are you liking it after 5 months?


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

KofSeattle said:


> Just wondering if you ever got to slicing any bacon DaveOmak?? I am just getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these but the sole purpose would be cold smoked bacon slicing and occasional lunch meat. If ya did how did it go, freeze, no freeze???? I figured on freezing somewhat, maybe 2 hours and then slicing but I see some have had issues with that too. Just came across this and wondering what you found?





S2K9K said:


> Don't know how I missed this one Dave. I have been looking for a slicer since mine stripped a gear and I can't find a replacement gear.
> The 615 is the one I have narrowed it down too after much research.
> How are you liking it after 5 months?


K and S2K, afternoon....  haven't done bacon yet...  still have 3 bellies in the freezer to do...   but I works very well on everything else.... If I remember, the table to blade spacing is 8 1/2"...  should work very well on almost frozen bacon....  I slice bread, cheese (smoked and reg.), salami, fish (lox), roast beef, etc....  It comes apart for cleaning super easy... If you get it from Amazon, order grease at the same time....  And order the other blade....  You want both scalloped and straight blades...   Read the revues....  This grease I ordered...  2 tubes.... to use on the vert stuffer also...  The slicer will not, or hasn't yet, sliced stuff paper thin....   Although, maybe dried hard meats will slice paper thin....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  I can slice hard salami pretty thin... thin enough Brides thinks I'm skimping or portion sizes.... 

All in all, I am very happy with it... a lot better than the 25 year old Rival $20 slicer I was using...  still have it... sentimentality... 

[h1]
Petrol-Gel Lubricant, 4 oz Tube[/h1]by McGlaughlin Oil

36 customer reviews)





4 oz tube
Impervious to water
FDA approved
Operating temperature is between 0 degrees and 185 degrees
Extend equipment life and cut maintenance costs


----------



## njfoses (May 13, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> K and S2K, afternoon....  haven't done bacon yet...  still have 3 bellies in the freezer to do...   but I works very well on everything else.... If I remember, the table to blade spacing is 8 1/2"...  should work very well on almost frozen bacon....  I slice bread, cheese (smoked and reg.), salami, fish (lox), roast beef, etc....  It comes apart for cleaning super easy... If you get it from Amazon, order grease at the same time....  And order the other blade....  You want both scalloped and straight blades...   Read the revues....  This grease I ordered...  2 tubes.... to use on the vert stuffer also...  The slicer will not, or hasn't yet, sliced stuff paper thin....   Although, maybe dried hard meats will slice paper thin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What uses have you found for the serrated blade?  I have the straight blade as well and have used it exclusively.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

nj, The serrated blade is recommended for breads... I guess it's like a serrated blade on a knife for bread....  It works very well even on soft breads like French....  Now you know all I know....    Dave


----------



## s2k9k (May 13, 2013)

My old slicer only had a serrated blade and I could cut some pretty thin meat with it.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

I found the serrated blade, on softer meats, would cause the meat to move downward with the serrations and cause uneven cuts....  The smooth blade on the new slicer cuts smooth and even.....   Maybe my old blade was getting dull on the Rival slicer...    Darned if I know....  It was the only slicer I owned and used...  The smooth blade slices cheese really well as long as it isn't too dry like being almost frozen in the refer waiting for the smoke flavor to mingle well.....    After 6 months in the refer, not all varieties of cheese, only the pepper jack crumbled as I sliced it....  could have got too cold in there....  It was in the refer in an unheated room all winter.... temps got down to 20 deg at least in the refer....  MY STUPID MISTAKE.... sometimes I'm bright....  like when the power is off....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## s2k9k (May 13, 2013)

That makes sense Dave, mine would do that too. After 5 or 6 slices the bottom of the meat would start falling in the gap and I would have to constantly flip it 180* or it would get a big flap hanging from it.
I was thinking of passing on the smooth blade but after this I think I will go ahead and get it, anyway I have a bunch of cheese that needs slicing!

Did you get the blade sharpener? That was another reason I like this slicer, seems only the real high dollar ones have sharpeners.


(I hope I' not hijacking this thread or I'll have to give the beer back!)


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> That makes sense Dave, mine would do that too. After 5 or 6 slices the bottom of the meat would start falling in the gap and I would have to constantly flip it 180* or it would get a big flap hanging from it.
> I was thinking of passing on the smooth blade but after this I think I will go ahead and get it, anyway I have a bunch of cheese that needs slicing!
> 
> *Did you get the blade sharpener?* That was another reason I like this slicer, seems only the real high dollar ones have sharpeners.
> ...


I looked at it... I wasn't sure if it fit the 615....   I have it in my "Things to buy" list on Amazon...   Keep the beer.... there are many more where that came from.....    Dave


----------



## wimpy (Sep 21, 2013)

Dave, just wondering if you tried slicing bacon on the 615 yet?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2013)

wimpy said:


> Dave, just wondering if you tried slicing bacon on the 615 yet?


Wimpy, morning..... NO.... not on bacon yet... everything else though....  I'm positive it will work better than the old Rival slicer I have been using..   There still may be a "tail" on the bacon where it hangs off the edge of the sliding table but I'm not sure...  If there is, it is easy enough to flip the slab and slice...   The slicer works great of everything else I have sliced... Including those big round loaves of sourdough using the serrated blade...  I've sliced many beef roasts for sandwich meat.. etc....  I think it's been a good investment .....  I've got a few bellies that need curing... Before slicing, I will put the bacon slab in the freezer to firm it up...  It should slice really well partially frozen....   

Dave


----------



## dreadylock (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks dave i have been eying this one

great review i'm going to purchase one

my old deni slicer fell on the blade holder part and is bent real bad

does any one know if this can be fixed would like to give it to my daughter in law

if it can be fixed  i'll post a pic next time


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 27, 2014)

@dreadylock
Get a Bed, Bath & Beyond coupon and you can get it for 20% off with "free" shipping.
That's the best deal I've found.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2014)

I've sliced bacon now..... several times.....  Get the bacon partially frozen and it works very well.....  Probably not as good as commercial but for a few hundred $ less, I'm very happy.....  Slices about 9 1/2" width on the sliding table......  Not enough for some big slabs but I trim the slabs and use the belly trim for Char Sui....   Ummmmmmm  good......


----------



## dreadylock (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks @DiggingDogFarm    i told my wife and she ordered one for me today

she said early birthday gift so on my that day I'm not supposed to ask for anything, HA thats what she thinks

oh my slicer cost 113.87 with free shipping and 20% off

thanks again diggingdogfarm and daveomak for his really good review

i think ups lost mines it was to be delivered on Wednesday  but i got a message

 A LATE UPS TRAILER ARRIVAL HAS CAUSED A DELAY. WE'RE ADJUSTING PLANS TO DELIVER YOUR PACKAGE AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.

but it has been two days and still no answer to where my package is other than bedford park IL was the last place


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 2, 2014)

@dreadylock

Cool! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2014)

That's a great price......    Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## paul catt (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Dave

Still loving this slicer ?  I am planning on buying one to do beef jerky and my Canadian Bacon with... SmokingB sent me your way

Thanks in Advance


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2014)

You are welcome.......


----------



## paul catt (May 8, 2014)

Dave

My slicer came and I had a blast with it ... it was every thing you said it would be ... so easy to clean....of course my GF is convinced Im going to cut off a finger ... with all the guards on it I don't know how I could

I did some pastrami and roast beef with it   so far so good

Thanks again for you review


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2014)

Paul Catt said:


> Dave
> 
> My slicer came and I had a blast with it ... it was every thing you said it would be ... so easy to clean*....of course my GF is convinced Im going to cut off a finger* ... with all the guards on it I don't know how I could
> 
> ...







HAHAHAHAHAHA........    Bride thinks the same thing.....    "Watch your fingers......  your gonna cut yourself....."   .....

Glad you like it.....   I'm liking mine more and more.....


----------



## dreadylock (May 9, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA........ Bride thinks the same thing..... "Watch your fingers...... your gonna cut yourself....." .....
> 
> Glad you like it..... I'm liking mine more and more.....


mines thinks same yhing so i got couple of those kevlar cut resistant gloves

to keep her calm (don't know if they will work for slicer but they work for my mandoline


----------



## paul catt (May 9, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA........ Bride thinks the same thing..... "Watch your fingers...... your gonna cut yourself....." .....
> 
> Glad you like it..... I'm liking mine more and more.....


Hey Dave this is the same woman that was convinced I was going to kill us all with the pink salt in the C-Bacon ...now Im required to make it every three months ..Women


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

Paul Catt said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHA........ Bride thinks the same thing..... "Watch your fingers...... your gonna cut yourself....." .....
> ...





Congrats on changing her mind....   home made is sooooo good...   tweaked and twitched to massage the flavors makes it worth it.....


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHA........ Bride thinks the same thing..... "Watch your fingers...... your gonna cut yourself....." .....
> ...




I should get a couple pair of those....  Had a few on the charter boat...   No idea where they are now...


----------



## joshpiper (May 13, 2014)

dreadylock said:


> mines thinks same yhing so i got couple of those kevlar cut resistant gloves
> 
> to keep her calm (don't know if they will work for slicer but they work for my mandoline


They should work fine for PPE for a slicer as they have level 5 cut resistance.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

you guys hit it on the nose....tried everything but can n to get a good slice of bacon....CB works fine on it.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

did you use the smooth blade or the serrated one....I have both and was thinking of using the smooth one...had all my problems with the serrated blade.....also bought the lube and the sharpener...it works well on the 165 model


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2015)

The smooth blade is for meats....   the serrated blade is for crusty breads....  The meat should be partially frozen to get good slices...  I put the bacon slab in the freezer for 3-4 hours before I slice it.....


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

I just got the 609 which is a lower end model, but seems to work really well for me so far. I won't be a heavy duty user.

Gary


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just sliced my first pepperoni with the smooth blade...it worked like a champ!!!!!













165 slicer and pastrami.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015


















Pastrami slices first batch.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2015)

Sure looks good.....      .Thumbs Up


----------

